# Please tell me it will pass.......



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

.........Dooby is biting like a thing possessed today!!! He will come to be for his cuddles, then bite chunks out of me. I ask him to step up and he bites chunks out of me again!!! Now, I'm hoping that it is hormonal, I'm hoping that it is just his teenage tantrums, but what should I do to make him stop? I really can't hold my hand there and pretend it doesn't hurt, he bites so hard it bleeds. It's hard to believe him after he's bitten, when he says "I'm being a good boy!" He telling lies as well!!!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

When Spike bites I tell him No and make him step up. Try and ingnore him but tell him no first. If it hurts to much put him on a certain place (time out perch) and ingnore him until his tantrum passes. Spike sometimes has full blown tantrums where he will flap scream, lift his foot and bite like a little machine gun. I completly ignore him when he does this. Sometimes when I tell him no and he does not stop I gentley blow on his head and he stops. Also try not to tap on things around him (it can set them off) and don't let him beak bang on you either. Hope this helps. Welcome to the terrible two's.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I must of got lucky with Ollie so far anyways, he is around that age but so far no biting don't get me wrong he has his little tantrums like yours does but he only bluff bites when he is having them he has never bitten hard , but it still bothers me when he has his little freak outs for me I just remove him from me when he does it I put him down somewhere beside me and won't let him back on me and I tell him he is not nice and he just says Ollie's a pretty boy hoping I will give in of course it works and he behaves until the next time  with Ollie though he doesn't do it that often I don't really know what to tell you it must be so frustrating for you when he is all sweet and cuddly and then attacking the next hopefully its just a phase and he will pass through it soon


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I've been lucky with Bailee too, i never had to put up with terrible tantrums. Maybe try pushing your finger into him when he bites, i've heard this puzzles them and makes them stop.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> I've been lucky with Bailee too, i never had to put up with terrible tantrums. Maybe try pushing your finger into him when he bites, i've heard this puzzles them and makes them stop.


I hear something similar. I haven't had any problems yet either. Ziggy does like to bang on things though and has banged my lip during a kiss on occasion. I guess he's trying to say it belongs to him.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> Ziggy does like to bang on things though and has banged my lip during a kiss on occasion. I guess he's trying to say it belongs to him.


Ollie is the same way he likes to beak bang on us...hehe I haven't had a problem with it he never does it hard just taps and then gives kisses


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Dooby bangs his beak on everything!! He owns the whole room and it's contents. Do you think that has something to do with it? Is he becoming so possessive of everything that he feels he has to attack? Although, that doesn't really hold true for when he's having cuddles and then suddenly starts to bite like a looney.


----------



## Serenity (Aug 16, 2007)

Sawyer only really bites when I put my hand in the cage to change his food and he's already sitting on the food cup. Not sure why. And sometimes when he's sitting on me and doesn't want to step up. He doesn't bite very hard at all (...as opposed to my budgie who recently broke my skin, ouch), but he does hiss before he does. Maybe I'll try the pushing thing.


----------



## RitzieAnn (Nov 18, 2007)

First off, I'm sorry your bird is a liar... though that did make me laugh! Birdie used to be mean and she used to bite for blood, and we'd just turn the back of our hand to her, and push her back. Sometimes we'd do that until she actually flew out of the cage, since she was less mean when she was out of it. I'm still pretty new to tiels... so I guess Patience is all else I can offer. Good luck!


----------



## guido (Nov 2, 2007)

charlie seems to have taken a step in the "cockatiel attack" direction too, really hurt my thumb and finger just lately. in the evening he returns to his cage, and lets you know he doesnt want your company!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Earl my cockatiel has never biten me or anyone else, neither has my budgie, they are soft. When we was looking after this cockatiel called Bruce he biten hard and i mean hard he would, hiss and bite and bite and not stop until you took your hand away. So me and my sister ignored the biting and let him do it and said NO loudly and firmly. We only had him for 2 weeks until we gave him back to his owners, but he got a bit better, and at the end of the 2 weeks he would like a bit of a tickle which he hated before. 
Then about a month later we went back to their house to see Bruce and he was biting and hissing when you went past his cage and he was biting really hard again. 
So you can reabilitate birds but it takes time and a mind that ignores pain of the fingers


----------

